# Fußbodenheizung über Funkfühler



## B3nutz3rname (11 Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem zuverlässigen und beständigen System welches über Funk die Raumtemperatur erfasst und nach Abhängigkeit dieser, die Fußbodenheizungsventile Auf bzw. Zu steuert.

Eckdaten:
1. Fühler sind im EG
2. Fußbodenheizungsverteiler im KG
3. Fußbodenheizungsventile können auch mit Festanschluss sein (bevorzugt)
4. App Zugriff ist kein Muss 

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit solchen Systemen bzw. habt Empfehlungen ?


----------



## Mavorkit (12 Mai 2019)

Hi,

Die Firma Thermokon bietet glaube ich etwas in der Art an. Ein komplett System, das Mithilfe von EnOcean Arbeit. Ich hab das allerdings nur teilweise kennen gelernt, da es mir hier eher um die Sensoren und Aktoren als EnOcean Modul ging.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2019)

Von Homematic gibt es auch ein System für FBH.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## B3nutz3rname (13 Mai 2019)

Guten Abend, 

Enocean hat mich leider im Berufsleben des öfteren enttäuscht. 
Zudem kommt dann das Problem mit Wände und Decken. 

trotzdem Danke


----------



## Mavorkit (13 Mai 2019)

B3nutz3rname schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Enocean hat mich leider im Berufsleben des öfteren enttäuscht.
> Zudem kommt dann das Problem mit Wände und Decken.
> ...


Das Problem mit Wänden und Decken die Signale dämpfen wirst du bei allem mit Funk haben. Dafür gibt's aber auch mehrere Sender bzw. Repeater.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (14 Mai 2019)

Naja eigentlich stellt sich bei einem Neubau die Frage nach dem Sinn einer Einzelraumregelung bei FBH.
Bei sehr vielen reicht ein vernünftiger hydraulischer Abgleich und eine witterungsgeführte Vorlaufregelung mit Zeitprofilen.

Aber Grundsatzdiskussionen dazu gibt es schon etliche.


----------



## Timbo (29 Juli 2019)

Hallo Themenstarter,

bist du mittlerweile fündig geworden?

mich würde ein solches System auch interessieren. Meine Ventile sind auf der gleiche Etage. Daher erwarte ich weniger Probleme bei Funk.

Gruß Tim


----------

